# Masters Speculation



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Would anyone care to speculate on who has a good chance to win the Masters? By tomorrow afternoon, we know we can eliminate the winner of the Par 3 tournament. Speaking of which, I want some of the white mini coveralls the pros kids wear when they go out on the course with them for the Par 3 tourney. My grandkids would look great in them.

Personally, I'll always root for Ernie Els. It might be too much to expect him to win 3 times in 4 weeks, but he is my favorite player and has provided solid reasons to say he's playing well leading into the Masters.

Ian Poulter has been a bit sketchy since his win at the match play event, but he would be another choice for me.

I wish like crazy that Bubba Watson had made it into the tournament. I've come to like him professionally and personally because we communicate quite frequently over Facebook and Twitter.

I wonder if Stewart Cink has the ability to close at the Masters now, drawing on the strength that he has won one major, so the pressure of winning his first wouldn't be on him.

I don't think Phil has his head on straight right now.

I think Tiger may actually contend, but I don't think he can come back and win at Augusta for his first tournament out of the box. The emotional and mental aspects of what he has caused himself to go through will need more time. 

Last, but not least, I calling out Steve Stricker. It's time for the man to win. He's my pick.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can speculate with the best of them. My personal favorite would be Fred Couples. However, I would be happy to see a first time major winner put on the green jacket. I think that like Els, Couples may have peaked too soon for this tournament. If you listen to those people at "Tiger's" Golf Channel, you might think he is the only golfer entered in this event, this year. Mickleson has more important issues on his mind, but might well contend. All this being said I would "speculate" that a first time major winner will do the deed. Take your pick from that list.........


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you listen to the commentators in recent tournaments and some of the people on the Golf Channel talking about who is playing well, who should play well at Augusta because it suits their style of game and for whatever other reasons they dream up, your point about a first time major winner is well supported.

Since I started this thread a few hours ago, I've been working on the computer while I sit in front of the tv. I've found it interesting that most of the people on the Golf Channel are giving Tiger about 8-1 odds. They all seem to say he should have come back a week or two earlier to be more ready. Contrary to what some pros are saying about seeing Tiger hit the ball and that he is ready, the press doesn't seem to agree.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I haven't watched any golf*

If Wall street can speculate on comodities and mess up oil prices I'll speculate and mess up all logic, but I put my money on Mickelson reguardless of his current mental issues. what ever that is.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I learned something about Stewart Cink's record in the majors last year, something I didn't realize. Besides winning the British Open, he placed third is all three of the other majors. He says he isn't playing as well coming into the Masters as he was last year, but I wouldn't count him out.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll just go for all the Aussies they'll show you Yanks how to play golf!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: tisk tisk tisk that is similar to trying to find a honest politician:rofl:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I'll just go for all the Aussies they'll show you Yanks how to play golf!


Watching yesterday, Notah Begay mentioned Ogilvey as one to watch. He felt he had the game for the course and had come to Augusta playing very well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aussies! in the Masters?*

Don't say a thing to luke,but Geoff is a very good prospect.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I didnt read anything Bob I missed see it on TV though as I was a sleep with afternoon shift


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My speculation was off, but none the less it was good to see Mickleson win. He's a champion's champion. It was also nice that Anthony Kim provided some late tournament heroics. I did not watch the whole tourney, but most of what I did watch was on my computer, which was commercial free. I kind of liked that.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did anyone here register for the contest with Golfsmith? If Mickelson won, you were supposed to get a free Callaway driver. I wonder how many did?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I called it*

I called the winner:headbang:, but I did not register at Dick's Oh well! next time.


----------

